# Got my Eastern NightTrain 26 !! Pics :



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice bike rides awesome and lighter than i thought :thumbsup: 
Is the brake lever suppose to all the way pulled in almost to lock the rear ?? I see the adjust bolt it on looks like it can go just a lil more? 
And wow i thought manualing wheelie was easy lol. I can only ride it for like 4 - 5 feet lol and thats kinda using the rear brake from flipping me over. LOTS of practice i guess haha

And no the seat is not that high up now I only took a pic real quick when i got it out togther!! 
Thanks for those who recommended this bike!!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Your brake needs to be bled. You need a bleed kit to do that. DO NOT remove the resi cover.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

preety bike i like


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

how much was it


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

sex


----------



## smiko0124 (Feb 19, 2008)

painted garage floor with flecks!! love the bike as well


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Your brake needs to be bled. You need a bleed kit to do that. DO NOT remove the resi cover.


He's right and he's right. But it won't be the end of the world if you remove the cover. Just realize it's not needed at all to bleed a Hayes 9.

Order a Hayes 9 bleed kit.. a google search should yield good results. I had to get one for mine... (I have a nightrain 24) If you plan to keep the brake you are going to absolutely need it eventually. Just get it now.

Those angles would be teh sex if you lowered the fork a bit


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's an Avid brake.

And if you remove the resi cover without knowing what you're doing, you risk damaging the diaphragm/seal.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Eastern changed the brakes up!>!>

I'm kind of jealous now.... i think the hayes 9 sucks.


----------



## heckler_asx (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice bike, I just got one myself. So far I am liking it but it is my first urban type of bike so I have nothing to compare to.

As for the brake, I have had 3 sets of Avid Juicy's and have never had to bleed them when new. A couple of things: You need to break in the brake pads before you will get full stopping power. You can adjust the lever so that it engages sooner. Turn the adjust bolt clockwise and that will make the brake engage quicker. Break in the pads first though.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, I got rid of the hayes I had on my NT and jsut ride brakeless, and I have gotten a rigid fork and such, it is nice.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

heckler_asx said:


> Nice bike, I just got one myself. So far I am liking it but it is my first urban type of bike so I have nothing to compare to.
> 
> As for the brake, I have had 3 sets of Avid Juicy's and have never had to bleed them when new. A couple of things: You need to break in the brake pads before you will get full stopping power. You can adjust the lever so that it engages sooner. Turn the adjust bolt clockwise and that will make the brake engage quicker. Break in the pads first though.


That dials the reach out further...

It needs a bleed, it's not uncommon for factory bleeds to suck.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet steed.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok well I have bleed motorcycle and car brakes before. I guess I will look in the owners manual for the JUICY 7 brakes. They are not Haynes they are Juicy. I think it tells you in the manual how to bleed them. Thats what I was thinking but then also I think its good when the lever is closer to the handlebar when fully pressed in while you are hoping around on the rear tire right????


I also bought the anodized bar ends? Do those go just over the metal bars or both the bars and grips? 
Thanks for all the help!! I cant believe how sore I am from 2 hrs of light riding !!


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yea and how do u brake in the pads? I just started to ride a lil press them a lil then I have been using it to bounce around on the rear wheel or both wheels


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

they'll just break in from use over time.


I like that on the box, hahaha, "ASSED QUALITY"


How far the lever travels is usually personal preference, but, if your brake isn't properly bled, you won't get enough travel to strongly clamp the brake rotor, instead you'll just hit the lever on the grip and your rear wheel will still be able to move.
Some people with 1finger levers like the lever to come close the the grip, for more strength holding the bars while 1 finger is still on the blade. But if you have a long lever and it comes down too close to the grip, you'll often be smashing your other fingers or cutting them.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea i understand what your saying Satori thanks man! My brakes do lock up but there is a lot of travel in the lever. I do have a long lever and it does smash my other finger or two. 
Got the bike for 895 shipped!!! Cant say where but Janson is the best deal I have seen. 
Oh yea and should i be using the rear brake to do manuals with? Or is it all balance with legs and arms?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

imprezawd said:


> Ok well I have bleed motorcycle and car brakes before. I guess I will look in the owners manual for the JUICY 7 brakes. They are not Haynes they are Juicy. I think it tells you in the manual how to bleed them. Thats what I was thinking but then also I think its good when the lever is closer to the handlebar when fully pressed in while you are hoping around on the rear tire right????


Those are Juicy 3, not 7. The bleed procedure is similar, but not the same (different location for the caliper bleed port). A bleed kit is required to bleed these brakes. The quality of the Juicy 3 is substantially lower.

You break in pads the same way as on a car or moto. Build a little heat in the rotor and pads, build speed, threshold brake, let off before you come to a complete stop, build speed, threshold brake, etc. Keep doing that. Probably around 50 or so you'll start to get more power out of it.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

we have on in the LBS and it is pretty sweet, I have only parking lot tested, but it handled alright.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

Strauss said:


> Eastern changed the brakes up!>!>
> 
> I'm kind of jealous now.... i think the hayes 9 sucks.


Everything I saw on the net said Hayes, but when mine came it had a Juicy. I would much rather have a Juicy anyways, so I was happy.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

ok thanks ESL i got my buddy who works at a bike shop im sure they have something to bleed these brakes..


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone out there know the bottom bracket height on the Eastern NightTrain 07 or 08? It doesn't say on their website...they should, it's pretty important.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

jitybug said:


> Does anyone out there know the bottom bracket height on the Eastern NightTrain 07 or 08? It doesn't say on their website...they should, it's pretty important.


I'll measure mine when I get home tonight. Its seems to be pretty high. I use one of those under-the-bottom-bracket stands that holds your bike up and it works on all my bikes except the NightTrain...the BB is just too high for it to hold the bike up.


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

sounds good.. so we'll see. how does it ride? is it snapy and easy to throw around?:eekster:


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

jitybug said:


> Does anyone out there know the bottom bracket height on the Eastern NightTrain 07 or 08? It doesn't say on their website...they should, it's pretty important.


BB height is 11 7/8"



jitybug said:


> sounds good.. so we'll see. how does it ride? is it snapy and easy to throw around?


Not sure, I haven't got a chance to ride it. Just got it about 2 weeks ago and there is a foot of snow outside :madman:


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

Ohh how sad...I just rode the local skatepark today. Thanks for the info. I'm considering getting the Eastern NightTrain.


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

O.K. one more question before I'm totally sold on the Eastern. How long is the top tube measured from center to center?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

jitybug said:


> O.K. one more question before I'm totally sold on the Eastern. How long is the top tube measured from center to center?


FRAME: Full Chromoly, Euro BB, Internal Headset, Removable Gyro Tabs
SIZES: 22.5" T/T, 15.35" chainstay, 72 degree headangle


----------



## jitybug (Sep 26, 2007)

Did you measure the bottom bracket from the crank bolt down or the bottom of the bottom bracket down? Kinda anal, but important to me, just in case I want to thry to put 24's on it in the future.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Yea i love the bike! I bought a brake bleed kit but still have not bleed the brakes. Everything keeps coming loose so I think i might need some loctite. ALso the rear sprocket keeps coming loose?? There is a flat washer looking nut that keeps the rear sprocket on. WHy does it keep loosening? and where do I find the tool to tighten it???
Thanks for all the help.
Richie


----------

